# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الرجيم والرشاقة >  وصفات غذائية لعلاج النحافة

## Rahma Queen

ما أهم القواعد الغذائية التى تساعد على علاج النحافة وفتح الشهية ؟


يجيب عنه الدكتور خالد يوسف أخصائى السمنة والنحافة، عضو الجمعية المصرية لدراسات السمنة، عضو الجمعية الأمريكية للسمنة قائلا: هناك بعض المأكولات التى تساعد بشكل كبير فى علاج مشكلة النحافة ومن أهمها:



1-التمر واللبن: ينقع التمر فى الحليب لمدة ست ساعات ثم يتناوله المريض ويساعد التمر واللبن على فتح الشهية للطعام، ولا شك أن هذين المصدرين يعتبران من أغنى المواد بالمعادن والفيتامينات والأحماض الأمينية والسكريات والبروتين والمواد الدهنية، ويجب على الأشخاص المصابين بالسكرى عدم استعمال تلك الوصفة.



2 – الحلبة: يعتبر مغلى الحلبة من المواد المشهية للأكل وطريقة تناولها هى أن تؤخذ ملء ملعقة من الحلبة البلدى وتوضع فى ملء كوب ماء ثم يغلى على النار لمدة 1/4 ساعة ثم يصفى ويشرب بعد تحليته بالعسل أو السكر قبل الوجبة الغذائية بنصف ساعة. 

كما يمكن إضافة القمح إلى الحلبة وهاتان المادتان مع الحليب والعسل والسمن البلدى تعتبرا من الوصفات الجيدة للتسمين وخاصة للنحفاء والطريقة أن يؤخذ 1/2 كيلو من بذور الحلبة ثم توضع فى وعاء ويضاف ما يغطيها من الماء، وعند الغليان يزاح الماء ويبدل بماء جديد ويترك حتى يغلى ثم يزاح وتكرر العملية أربع مرات ثم بعد ذلك تهرس بذور الحلبة ويضاف لها حليب وتوضع فوق النار وتحرك ثم يضاف لها 1/2 كيلو دقيق قمح ويضاف قليلاً مع التحريك على النار حتى انتهاء الكمية وتتكون عصيدة رخوة ثم يزاح من على النار ويضاف ملء ملعقة كبيرة سمن بلدى ويمزج مع العصيدة جيداً ثم يضاف ملء كوب صغير عسل طبيعى ويحرك جيداً حتى الامتزاج وتوضع هذه الخلطة فى وعاء زجاجى ويحكم إغلاقه ويوضع فى الثلاجة ويؤخذ منه يومياً ملعقة كبير.



3- الينسون: تحتوى ثمار الينسون على زيوت طيارة وأهم مركباته الأنيثول، والذى يساعد على عملية الهضم والطريقة أن يؤخذ ملء ملعقة من ثمار الينسون وتوضع فى كوب ثم يملأ بالماء المغلى ويترك لمدة 15 دقيقة ثم تصفى ويشرب مرة بعد الفطور وأخرى بعد العشاء، وهذه الوصفة جيدة لفتح الشهية، كما يمكن وضع التين والينسون مع قليل من الماء فى إناء ويترك قليلا على نار هادئة ويداوم على الإفطار من هذا الخليط لمدة أربعين يوماً.

----------


## shams spring

*معلومات قيمة ... ونصائح مفيدة ..رحمة ... اشكرك على هذا الموضوع المفيد ... ننتظر مزيدك بشوق ^_^*

----------


## دموع الغصون

جميعها مواد طبيعيه و بعضها من السنه النبوية الشريفة وبعضها من الطب الشعبي 
معلومات قيمة الله يعطيكِ العافية

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

_موضوع قيم ورائع  سلمت يداكِ أتمنى أن تفيد من يرغب في النحافة 
كل الود والتقدير لجهودكِ الرائعة مودتي_

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*شكراً على الموضوع الجميل والمفيد يسلّم ايديكِ 
*

----------


## بسمه

مشكوره rahma على هالمعلومات

----------


## Rahma Queen

الله يعافيكم ويسعدكم    :Icon32:

----------

